

Ask HN: What happened to CO2Stats? - spicyj

I seem to remember there was a green certification link at the bottom of the page, but it seems to have disappeared.<p>What happened?
======
Shamiq
It's become that "Green Certified Site" logo instead.

~~~
spicyj
Oh, I see it now. Not sure why I couldn't before. (Really, there were only two
icons!)

